# Irwin Allen Moebius



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Ally Ooops?

hal9001-


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

hal9001 said:


> Ally Ooops?
> 
> hal9001-


LOL!

Trouble wth Photobucket! Geeez:freak:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

I’ll see your “oops” and raise you an “uh-oh” . . .


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

scotpens said:


> I’ll see your “oops” and raise you an “uh-oh” . . .


LOL!!!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

Great topic, OUTSTANDING ! thanks for posting it, it showcases all of your irwin Allen Moebius models in a nice display, very nice job on your Models.
Bert


----------



## Sonett (Jul 21, 2003)

Never get tired of seeing your Moebius builds Mark. Thanks!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

MOEBIUS JUPITER 2


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Thank you for sharing... awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Next on my bench.....


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Thats gotta be one LOOOOONG bench!


----------

